# Why does Roamio Auto Detect 1080i for a 1080p TV?



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Many over on the AVS Forum say that that the Roamio's scaler is much superior to Vizio's, so I went to force Roamio to do the scaling. Roamio's info says, _"To have the TiVo box scale the video, select only the single best format supported by your TV..."_

In Settings > Video > Video Output Format > Video Formats Detected > Change Settings > Auto Detect
...it says, _"Your TiVo box has been automatically set up to output 1080i, which is the preferred video format for your TV."_

This Vizio E24-C1 is advertised as 1080p. Why wouldn't Roamio choose 1080p? I know that most TV broadcast networks use 1080i (except 720p with ABC & Fox for sports because of the real 60 fps), but if the Roamio is upscaling 480i & 720p to 1080i, and passing-through (?) natively-broadcast 1080i, then wouldn't the TV often be upscaling a second time to get its (putative) 1080p?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ...it says, _"Your TiVo box has been automatically set up to output 1080i, which is the preferred video format for your TV."_


I guess it's all a matter how you interpret that statement. I read it as your TV told the TiVo what it prefers, and TiVo said "OK".


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

So does that mean that this TV is really not 1080p, but is actually 1080i? But if it *is* actually 1080p, then by the Roamio sending 1080i, isn't scaling taking place *twice, *once in the Roamio, and then again in the TV? (Except when or if native 1080i is being passed-thru.) Then what would be the point of aspiring to avail myself of the Roamio's superior scaling?: wouldn't letting scaling singly-occur with the TV's inferior scaler be of higher quality than scaling occurring twice? See what I'm trying to get at?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> So does that mean that this TV is really not 1080p, but is actually 1080i? But if it *is* actually 1080p, then by the Roamio sending 1080i, isn't scaling taking place *twice, *once in the Roamio, and then again in the TV? (Except when or if native 1080i is being passed-thru.) Then what would be the point of aspiring to avail myself of the Roamio's superior scaling?: wouldn't letting scaling singly-occur with the TV's inferior scaler be of higher quality than scaling occurring twice? See what I'm trying to get at?


Nope. To me, it means that there is a high probability of a bug in the TiVo's auto-detect test (Premiere's don't have 1080p, nor Mini v1)). I have a 1080p TV also. When I run the auto detect, it only enables 1080i. That sucks since I also had 1080p (pass thru) checked. It removed that check, so I would lose the 24fps I get from Amazon. I set my output to 1080i, 1080p (pass thru) and let the TV handle it. It does a good job. I have no 1080p content from cable, only streaming. Why make the poor TiVo work hard? Set it to whatever looks best.

Your TV has a 60hz refresh rate, so no 24fps.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

1080i to 1080p isn't really scaling, it's, er, reinterlacing, right?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

The whole idea of making the poor TiVo work hard is that folks over on the AVS forums admonish that Roamio's scaler is significantly visibly superior to Vizio's scaler.
- -
Well, yeah, I guess that reinterlacing isn't changing resolution, so issues of which scaling interpolation algorithm — bicubic, nearest neighbor, bilinear, or whatever — don't arise, but are there not losses associated with reassembling deinterlaced scan lines? (I'm asking, not telling.) In any event, there's still the 480i and 720p scaling.... I wonder why Roamio thinks 1080i is best to send to the TV; I wonder whether I should singly put a checkmark on Roamio's 1080p (plus perhaps 1080p/24 pass-thru) to force sending 1080p to this supposedly 1080p TV — and if that would avoid double-scaling.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> I wonder whether I should singly put a checkmark on Roamio's 1080p (plus perhaps 1080p/24 pass-thru) to force sending 1080p to this supposedly 1080p TV - and if that would avoid double-scaling.


Simple test. Check 1080i and 1080p. Save that. Then go to your favorite channel. While watching, hit UP twice rapidly. This will switch between 1080i and 1080p. The current output displays if you hit UP once. Let your eyes be your guide.

As a side note. You have run auto detect. Now run Test Formats. This will run through all formats and check the boxes if you say ok. This does get 1080p checked on my TV. That doesn't mean anything to me though. With all boxes checked I would be seeing HDMI handshaking too much, even though I seldom watch Fox or ABC.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I set Roamio solely to 1080p and 1080i, then toggled between them while viewing a paused local OTA CBS (native 1080i) broadcast. A scene's grayscale object with detail, and black text on white background, both looked sharper with Tivo sending 1080p. I'll look for other attributes such as color, posterization, _etc._ later tonight. So for now I tentatively conclude that the Vizio TV natively renders 1080p, and 1080p sent from the Roamio looks a little better than 1080i deinterlaced by the TV.

Then on a Fox (native 720p) broadcast, I toggled Roamio between 720p and 1080p (the TV doing the upscaling and the Roamio doing the upscaling, repspectively), and 1080p looked somewhat better.

But both cases were pretty close; not yet ready to say that the AVS forum guys' characterizations of the Roamio conversions as significantly superior to Vizios' aren't exaggerated.

Still scratching my head over Roamio's Auto Detect preferring 1080i.

- - 
edit: spelling correction


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

In my experience, Tivo's 1080p looks like complete crap compared to letting my TV deinterlace 1080i. For that reason, I only check the 1080p24 passthru box and the 1080i box. Problem isn't so much with static resolution but with motion.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> ...Your TV has a 60hz refresh rate, so no 24fps.


1080p/24 on a 60 MHz refresh rate TV means that there are still-frames added because 24 does not divide into 60 evenly, right? The Roamio *About Video Output Formats* info says, _"Note that the TiVo box may not be able to upscale video to 1080p at this format _[24 fps]_, but it can pass 1080p video at 24 frames per second to the TV without downscaling it."_
So do I check *1080p (pass-thru only)* or not? (Checking it sends it through to the TV for processing.) I'd think I need to check it because the info says that the Roamio *may* not be able to upscale to 1080p/24.

Interesting that someone (*mdavej*) experiences the opposite of what the AVS forums guys insist.


----------



## Tivo Tuna (Feb 27, 2016)

Now I'm wondering about this too. 


Piece of crap TiVo.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I need to clarify. Tivo's scaler is great. Their de-interlacer is crap. No problem with it upconverting 480 and 720 to 1080i.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

^ So maybe Roamio selects 1080i as the preferred video format for our 1080p TVs (to force the TV to do the de-interlacing) because the TiVo powers-that-be *know* the limitations of its de-interlacer?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ^ So maybe Roamio selects 1080i as the preferred video format for our 1080p TVs (to force the TV to do the de-interlacing) because the TiVo powers-that-be *know* the limitations of its de-interlacer?


I'll stick with my theory. It's a bug leftover from when there was no 1080p output. I still have telephone information on my Roamio's System Information display. When 1080p was first added, you could set the video to 1080p(pass thru only) only. That was really bad and it was fixed quickly.

When I run auto detect on my small Samsung, it tells me that my TV prefers 720p. It's the native mode for that TV.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

So can anyone state authoritatively that what the Roamio's Auto Detect actually does is read the native mode of the TV? (That would mean that this cheap Vizio is really 1080i.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> So can anyone state authoritatively that what the Roamio's Auto Detect actually does is read the native mode of the TV? (That would mean that this cheap Vizio is really 1080i.)


Send a 1080p signal to the TV.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

^ As I described in my earlier post #8 (running *JoeKustra's* suggested experiment), I've already done that. How would that be a test of whether what the Roamio's Auto Detect actually does is determine the native mode of the TV? Even if this Vizio TV's advertising is false that it's really a 1080p TV, wouldn't the 1080p just get converted to 1080i by the TV?

(Again, I'm asking, not telling. This is the first flat screen TV I've ever dealt with, coming right off a tube TV. I'm trying to catch-up on this stuff, studying AVS Forum threads, _etc.)_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

If it's a 1080i TV, it won't be able to read a 1080p signal...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> So can anyone state authoritatively that what the Roamio's Auto Detect actually does is read the native mode of the TV? (That would mean that this cheap Vizio is really 1080i.)


See my post on my 720p Samsung. Remember there is a difference between Auto Detect and Test Formats.

If you had a AVR which would show formats, and you streamed the Amazon trailer of "Fury", you could see if 1080p24 was being sent. That's a good test and it's free. I believe your TV is 1080p.

Perhaps someone with a Bolt could test Auto Detect?


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I really don't understand any of this. If Roamio's Auto Detect is reading the native mode of the TV (as your post on your 720p Samsung says, right?), and it reports 1080i for the Vizio as "preferred," but if its native mode were 1080i, then it couldn't take a 1080p signal, so you believe the Vizio is 1080p. Then what is the Roamio Auto Detect detecting? What does "preferred" mean, and why is 1080i preferred if it's a 1080p TV? My head is getting ready to explode!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I think it's simply that the TiVo is mis-reading the TV...


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

^ Maybe you're right. In which case, would my best setting be to check 1080p (to have the Roamio convert everything else), and check 1080p/24 pass-thru (because Roamio info says it doesn't always handle it right, so let the TV handle it—which, as a 60 Hz refresh TV, I'd think must be converting it)??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> I really don't understand any of this. If Roamio's Auto Detect is reading the native mode of the TV (as your post on your 720p Samsung says, right?), and it reports 1080i for the Vizio as "preferred," but if its native mode were 1080i, then it couldn't take a 1080p signal, so you believe the Vizio is 1080p. Then what is the Roamio Auto Detect detecting? What does "preferred" mean, and why is 1080i preferred if it's a 1080p TV? My head is getting ready to explode!


Sorry, I can't explain only observe. BTW, I am pissed that auto detect removes the 1080p(pass thru only) checkmark. Different story.

Tell TiVo: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix/5/p2272893819.aspx


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ^ Maybe you're right. In which case, would my best setting be to check 1080p (to have the Roamio convert everything else), and check 1080p/24 pass-thru (because Roamio info says it doesn't always handle it right, so let the TV handle it-which, as a 60 Hz refresh TV, I'd think must be converting it)??


It seems to me your two choices are check 1080p only, to have the TiVo do both the scaling and the de-interlacing, or check 1080i and 720p so the TV will handle both. I can't see a way to have the TiVo do the scaling and the TV the de-interlacing, which would seem to be ideal in your case...you'll have to decide which is the better trade-off for you.

For my part it doesn't really matter...I have a 4K TV, so it has to rescale anyway; no point in having the image rescaled twice! And by all accounts it does a superb job. So I have the TiVo set to output 1080i and 720p, and let the TV do all the work.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm confused: if I checked *only* Roamio's 1080i output format, then wouldn't TiVo indeed do the scaling and the TV the de-interlacing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

For 1080i video, yes. The problem is that 720p video would be interlaced by the TiVo, and then de-interlaced by the TV. So you'd be losing motion quality by the (unnecessary) interlacing.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

^ Ah! Now I understand! Avoiding double-conversions was one of the big reasons for my thread. Thanks.... Now, how about *also* checking the 1080p/24 pass-thru, on the rationale that the Roamio info says it doesn't always handle it right, so let the TV handle it-which, as a 60 Hz refresh TV, I'd think must be converting it the best it can?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Now, how about *also* checking the 1080p/24 pass-thru, on the rationale that *the Roamio info says it doesn't always handle it right*, so let the TV handle it-which, as a 60 Hz refresh TV, I'd think must be converting it the best it can?


What/where did you read that? I find the 24fps ability of the Roamio works just fine. It even achieves it faster than my Blu-ray for Amazon movies.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

^ Heh-heh, this thread has become so long that even though it was just yesterday, smeeking would seem unavoidable & unintentional: in answer to *you* in post #10, I said, ...


> ...The Roamio *About Video Output Formats* info says, _"Note that the TiVo box may not be able to upscale video to 1080p at this format _[24 fps]_, but it can pass 1080p video at 24 frames per second to the TV without downscaling it."_
> So do I check *1080p (pass-thru only)* or not? (Checking it sends it through to the TV for processing.) I'd think I need to check it because the info says that the Roamio *may* not be able to upscale to 1080p/24.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ^ Heh-heh, this thread has become so long that even though it was just yesterday, smeeking would seem unavoidable & unintentional: in answer to *you* in post #10, I said, ...


That is quite true. The more I read in the TiVo help and other documents the more I realize that it's very out of date.

For my Roamio, Premiere and Mini I check 1080i and 1080p (pass thru only). It has been my experience that with a 32" to 40" TV I can not tell the difference between 1080p and 1080i on a 1080p television. I feel that a TV is built to have 1080i content 90% of the time. If I had the room for a large TV I'm sure I would have to reevaluate my decisions. I also get 1080p60 when streaming YouTube (Real Time), but do not have 1080p60 checked. Streaming must be different.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Interesting thread. I have a Roamio Pro and a 1080p Panasonic plasma. Like the OP, the Tivo defaults to 1080i for my TV. I played with the different different output settings a bit last night and didn't see much difference. However I definitely want to avoid the unnecessary interlacing and deinterlacing of 720p content which would occur if the Tivo was outputting 1080i.

For now I left the Tivo set to 1080p only, so it does all the scaling and deinterlacing as needed. 720p content would be scaled only. 1080i content would be deinterlaced only. Using a fixed output format avoids brief hiccups in the output that occur when swhitching between multiple output formats (i.e. if 720p and 1080i were both enabled). Note that I don't really care what happens with 480 i/p content, since it is low quality anyway, and I don't watch much of it.

After re-reading the comments from mdavej, I guess I need to take a closer look at some 1080i content to see how the Tivo deinterlacer compares to the TV. Does anyone else feel that Tivo's deinterlacer is inferior to their TV?


----------



## poncho167 (Feb 6, 2017)

That is interesting because my TV is 720P and accepts 1080i during the scan.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

poncho167 said:


> That is interesting because my TV is 720P and accepts 1080i during the scan.


Most good televisions do that. If you select both, you can switch between them quickly with the up button. If one is better, you can leave it that way.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Most good televisions do that. If you select both, you can switch between them quickly with the up button. If one is better, you can leave it that way.


If it's a 720p TV I'm surprised it would accept 1080i. it's just downscaling?

Scott


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> If it's a 720p TV I'm surprised it would accept 1080i. it's just downscaling?


Now that I think about it, I suppose it would have to since some channels broadcast in 1080i...


----------



## poncho167 (Feb 6, 2017)

I will let it auto scale. Let it choose what is best. Originally it only detected up to 720p. I manually tried all options and it took the 1080i.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I checked 1080p60 again, and it looks perfectly fine now. I swear that when I tried it a couple of years ago when I first got my Roamio, 1080p was noticeably softer and motion was choppier than native 1080i. So I have to revise my earlier comments. 1080p60 looks the same as 1080i now. So apparently no harm in letting Tivo do all the conversion.

As far as auto-detect not working with some TVs, who knows. But why does it matter anyway? Pick the format(s) that look the best and forget it. After my last experiment, I'm setting mine to 1080p60 and 1080p24 passthru.

I can see some old tube TVs bein 1080i only. But there is no such thing as a native 1080i LCD or plasma. Those will have either 1920x1080 pixels (1080p) or 1280x720 pixels (720p). As others have said, many 720p TVs will accept 1080i and 1080p signals and downconvert to the panel's native format.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Well, I checked 1080p60 again, and it looks perfectly fine now. I swear that when I tried it a couple of years ago when I first got my Roamio, 1080p was noticeably softer and motion was choppier than native 1080i. So I have to revise my earlier comments. 1080p60 looks the same as 1080i now. So apparently no harm in letting Tivo do all the conversion.
> 
> As far as auto-detect not working with some TVs, who knows. But why does it matter anyway? Pick the format(s) that look the best and forget it. After my last experiment, I'm setting mine to 1080p60 and 1080p24 passthru.


Interesting. I thought 1080p60 was choppy too, but now it looks ok. BTW, 1080p (pass thru only) also lets 1080p60 work, like YouTube.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Now that I think about it, I suppose it would have to since some channels broadcast in 1080i...


Around 75% of TV channels broadcast in 1080i.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

keenanSR said:


> Around 75% of TV channels broadcast in 1080i.


I assume you must be talking about cable? Certainly not that way for OTA, I get 3 1080i channels and 4 720p, plus 15 480i


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> I assume you must be talking about cable? Certainly not that way for OTA, I get 3 1080i channels and 4 720p, plus 15 480i


Yes, 75% of cablenets originate in 1080i. On the broadcast side, of the 4 majors, it's split two a piece(CBS/NBC - 1080i)(ABC/FOX - 720p) and if you include The CW(1080i) it becomes 3/2 favoring 1080i.

I'm talking HD, I don't use any 480i channels anymore, haven't for over a decade or more.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> I assume you must be talking about cable? Certainly not that way for OTA, I get 3 1080i channels and 4 720p, plus 15 480i


Yeah, I question that also. I've never seen a OTA (broadcast) channel have two HD sub-channels. Usually it's one 1080i and 2 or more 480i. Cable is not an apples and oranges comparison. Anyhow, I can get Gunsmoke at 1080i, but that doesn't make it HD.

My NBC and CBS channels were singles until last year when the both added two sub-channels. While I now save on disk space, my bit rate went from over 18Mbps to under 15Mbps. and it looks that way.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

There are a couple of spreadsheet charts over at AVS that list the channels and who carries them along with transmission format. It's been a few years but last time I checked the ratio was around 70-75/30-25, 1080i/720p.

Also, I'm not talking about any sub-channels, just the main HD channel/network.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Also, I'm not talking about any sub-channels, just the main HD channel/network.


Given that criteria, I would think the ratio is much higher. Not including LP, translators or sub-channels, it must be closer to 70% 1080i and 30% 720p.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Given that criteria, I would think the ratio is much higher. Not including LP, translators or sub-channels, it must be closer to 70% 1080i and 30% 720p.


That's basically what I said. 

And WRT local broadcast, I'm only looking at the national nets, not local independent stations. Although, if those were being counted, here in the SF bay area the percentage would probably be in 80/20 range, maybe even 90/10(haven't checked those for years).


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Yeah, I question that also. I've never seen a OTA (broadcast) channel have two HD sub-channels. Usually it's one 1080i and 2 or more 480i. Cable is not an apples and oranges comparison. Anyhow, I can get Gunsmoke at 1080i, but that doesn't make it HD.
> 
> KABC (720P) has been broadcasting 2 HD's for years, and a 3rd could be squeezed in, but the bit rate might be low. Right now it is KABC with 2 HD's and one SD on the same frequency. In addition, quite a few OTA's have several sub-channels and the main channel does suffer somewhat, while even more channels (10+) can be assigned to one OTA virtual by having them broadcast from a different channel/frequency but down mapped to any virtual channel.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Series3Sub said:


> KABC (720P) has been broadcasting 2 HD's for years, and a 3rd could be squeezed in, but the bit rate might be low. Right now it is KABC with 2 HD's and one SD on the same frequency. In addition, quite a few OTA's have several sub-channels and the main channel does suffer somewhat, while even more channels (10+) can be assigned to one OTA virtual by having them broadcast from a different channel/frequency but down mapped to any virtual channel.


It's easy to check the bit rate. Just check the file size for a one hour program. If it's like my ABC channel, it will be about 5GB. A 1080i DD5.1 CBS channels with no subs will be over 8GB. Even my Fox channel is about 6GB and has two 480i subs.

As for packing a bunch of 480i channels, it seems OTA is like cable. My SD mirror channels are packed about 10 to 1 also. Funny, but I never thought of a cable card being like PSIP until now.

Posted somewhere:
size (in GB) * 1024 * 8 / length (minutes) / 60 = bit rate in Mbps.

So 8GB file is 18.2Gbps, a nice HD rate.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Just tried my Roamio's Auto Detect on a 720p Sanyo FW32D06F-B TV. Once again, it picks 1080i. I wonder whether the TiVo is really getting this wrong so many times, or if there's some secret method to the madness that biases it to 1080i, no matter the TV's native resolution.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Just tried my Roamio's Auto Detect on a 720p Sanyo FW32D06F-B TV. Once again, it picks 1080i. I wonder whether the TiVo is really getting this wrong so many times, or if there's some secret method to the madness that biases it to 1080i, no matter the TV's native resolution.


Secret method is close to the truth. My 720p LG is connected to a Mini. It selects 720p. I can change to 1080i and the TV doesn't care.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

^ *JoeKustra*, unless you misspoke, your Mini selecting 720p wasn't my concern. My concern was why TiVo Auto Select doesn't choose a given TV's _native_ resolution. In the first case, it selected 1080i for a native 1080p TV, and in my second case, it selected 1080i for a 720p TV. If your Mini indeed chose 720p for your 720p LG TV, then that's the behavior I would expect. Maybe the Mini chooses correctly, and the Roamio models are biased toward 1080i-whether by design or by defect. The selected resolution(s) is what TiVo _passes through_ to the TV. The only reason I brought this up in the first place was that some folks over on the AVS forums claim that Roamio does a better job of scaling than many TVs do. (Somebody mentioned earlier that even if true, then it probably wouldn't matter as much for only allowing the TV to do the de-interlacing without actual resolution scaling.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> ^ *JoeKustra*, unless you misspoke, your Mini selecting 720p wasn't my concern. My concern was why TiVo Auto Select doesn't choose a given TV's _native_ resolution. In the first case, it selected 1080i for a native 1080p TV, and in my second case, it selected 1080i for a 720p TV. If your Mini indeed chose 720p for your 720p LG TV, then that's the behavior I would expect. Maybe the Mini chooses correctly, and the Roamio models are biased toward 1080i-whether by design or by defect. The selected resolution(s) is what TiVo _passes through_ to the TV. The only reason I brought this up in the first place was that some folks over on the AVS forums claim that Roamio does a better job of scaling than many TVs do. (Somebody mentioned earlier that even if true, then it probably wouldn't matter as much for only allowing the TV to do the de-interlacing without actual resolution scaling.)


Sorry, It's been a while since I read the beginning of this thread. But you can put me in the category of Roamio selecting 1080i for two different 1080p televisions. I also set the output to a fixed 1080i for TV and 1080p (pass thru only) for streaming.

As for which device has a better scaler chip or better de-interlacing, I enabled 1080i and 1080p and switched between them with the up key. I could detect no difference. I guess I should try to figure out why my 1080p televisions tell my Roamio boxes why they prefer 1080i. I wonder, on a Bolt connected to a 4k TV, what does it report as preferred resolution?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Sorry, It's been a while since I read the beginning of this thread. But you can put me in the category of Roamio selecting 1080i for two different 1080p televisions. I also set the output to a fixed 1080i for TV and 1080p (pass thru only) for streaming.
> 
> As for which device has a better scaler chip or better de-interlacing, I enabled 1080i and 1080p and switched between them with the up key. I could detect no difference. I guess I should try to figure out why my 1080p televisions tell my Roamio boxes why they prefer 1080i. I wonder, on a Bolt connected to a 4k TV, what does it report as preferred resolution?


Mine reports 1080P connected to my UHD TV. And will output 1080P for the channels even when 2160P is selected. Only when I unselect 1080P and lower resolutions will it output at 2160P for the cable channels.. No idea if this is normal behavior.


----------

